# Im getting excited



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Me and dh ( well more me   ) Have decided to try again and im ringing the clinic tomorrow    
Get the ball rolling and get me matched because i dont want to start until september. Get the school holidays out of the way with no pressure of clinic times.
Im only gonna try twice if no luck then thats it.
Im not gonna tell any of my family either because my mum worries far to much about the drung  

Need to try and remember what vits i took last time to get me ready


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya sallyanne, good luck with it hunni, i hope you get your dream of a sibling for Freya.

I took Pregnacare as it has the right amount of Folic Acid in it


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Good luck Sallyanne!!!

Sue


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yay congratulations hon!! Are you doing IVF again??

xx


----------

